# Hi-Point Firearms



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with this company, used these products, etc...? They have handguns and carbines. All made in USA, with a no questions asked lifetime warranty. Ultra inexpensive.

http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/index.html


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Not to bad, ugly as sin though. Mine aren't great target guns but shoot straight enough to get the job done.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

which ones do you have?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> which ones do you have?


 My wife has 2 9mm handguns. Both shoot fine but are big and clunky to me.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Everyone I've ever heard put them down starts out with, 'I've never shot one, but....'.

They've redesigned the handguns, and they're sleeker and look nicer than the older versions. They're still a little on the big side, but not AS bulky.

For a low-cost, American-made, lifetime warranted firearm, they're hard to beat.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have purchased a 9mm and 380 from them. They are fairly good pistols. They are pretty accurate and don't jam very much. Not speaking from experience here but I hear their customer service is beyond reproach as well as their warranty. However, they are a very heavy pistol (especially for the amount of rounds) and very ugly. The worst thing about them is breaking them down. I believe my 380 breaks down into something like 36 pieces . For the money it is pretty good value though.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The carbines are great little guns
Cheap enough anybody can own one, accurate and fun.
Mine is my main skunk\**** control tool.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

36 pieces? Does that mean you have to take apart all 36 pieces to clean the thing every time you use it? I feel a bit dizzy all the sudden...

If they are that heavy, does that mean its going to be difficult for a small person with small hand to handle? Heavy sometimes means hard on the wrists, but other times means it absorbs the kick rather well.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Ultra inexpensive.


As with most things, you get what you pay for


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> 36 pieces? Does that mean you have to take apart all 36 pieces to clean the thing every time you use it? I feel a bit dizzy all the sudden...
> 
> If they are that heavy, does that mean its going to be difficult for a small person with small hand to handle? Heavy sometimes means hard on the wrists, but other times means it absorbs the kick rather well.


 The missus's 9s don't seem to kick very hard. All in all worth the $120 bucks for sure.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> 36 pieces? Does that mean you have to take apart all 36 pieces to clean the thing every time you use it? I feel a bit dizzy all the sudden...
> 
> If they are that heavy, does that mean its going to be difficult for a small person with small hand to handle? Heavy sometimes means hard on the wrists, but other times means it absorbs the kick rather well.


The 9mm C9 pistol isn't that heavy
I had one and it was my daughter's favorite shooter
To clean it, I just used a bore snake and some CLP. There's really no reason to tear it down completely and if there is, just send it in and they'll do it for you


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

i have owned a hi point 9mm with compensater. shot just fine and is big and heavy which didnt bother me at all until i wanted to carry concealed. then I sold it and bought something that fit my carry needs.
As far as a target shooting, home defense gun, it is a fine weapon. One thing to consider is they do have mag spring issues. I went through 4 magazines due to leaving them loaded (gun does no good for home defense if it isnt loaded). The loaded mags ruined the springs and caused feeding issues. That being said the company replaced the springs at no cost (just have to mail them in). I think they are a good beginners gun and no harder to maintain than any other weapon.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> 36 pieces? Does that mean you have to take apart all 36 pieces to clean the thing every time you use it? I feel a bit dizzy all the sudden...
> 
> If they are that heavy, does that mean its going to be difficult for a small person with small hand to handle? Heavy sometimes means hard on the wrists, but other times means it absorbs the kick rather well.


To the pieces question, yes if it you want to fully break down to clean. however, that shouldn't be necessary all the time (say every 1,000 rounds or so). As far as the weight is concerned I believe it weighs in around 34-36 oz. Awfully heavy, considering how many rounds it holds. Good news is that if you run out of bullets you could always throw it at them and knock them out, lol


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Years ago when they first started selling they were pretty prone to jam, least the one I had an early carbine 9mm. But a friend of mine bought a new one last year and loves it, More of a messin around gun than one for personal defense!
Brokeneck


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

In a world where you can buy a really good firearm ( Ruger, Sig, Taurus, etc.) for 300-400 bucks, I see no reason to purchase a Hi-Point.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Jolly your logic is flawed.

If one has $120-160 to spend on a gun and are not interested in daily carry/etc. the Hi Point makes sense. 

Would you tell someone interested in a ruger/taurus/etc. in the $300-400 range they would be better served to spend 3 times as much and buy a Kimber/Rock River/etc. 1911? That by far would be a better gun than a $300-400 taurus.

For the money a Hi Point is a decent gun with outstanding warranty and is made right here in the USA.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

One think about the Hi Points is you can throw them in your toolbox, wire it onto the tractor,use it, abuse it and if it gets lost, stolen or beat up, it's not that big a deal.
They work when they need to, they are accurate and they won't break the bank.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

ihuntgsps said:


> Jolly your logic is flawed.
> 
> If one has $120-160 to spend on a gun and are not interested in daily carry/etc. the Hi Point makes sense.
> 
> ...


:clap: not to mention you aren't nearly as afraid to use them for daily use. If one gets scratched working around the farm or something it isn't that big a deal. If my Colt 1911 gets scratched I will probably cry myself to sleep.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Clunky,chunky,ugly----after putting 1000s of rds through a friends 9,40..he has 3 pistols and 3 carbines-NEVER-EVER had one fail to go bang no matter how dirty it was...A very good inexpensive firearm for someone on a budget/or a non gun nut...


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

I've got a 995 carbine with just under 20K rounds through it. It got a new stock (ATI stock, IIRC) after a 40' fall off a roof (don't ask).
The only thing, besides the stock, I've ever replaced was the ammo. 
I bought it the first year it came out (middle/late 90's) and put it through the ringer. 
Cheap scope and you are hitting a coffee can at 75yrds all day long. A bit of work inside of it to polish it up to my standards, and it still runs all day long.
Had the barrel threaded, and with a can on the end is a joy to shoot in the back yard with the neighbors wondering who's pounding on the steel pipe all the time.
Best $130 I'd spent on a firearm in years.

If you want a beater that's gonna go bang when you pull the switch, you can't beat the price. Yeah, you can spend $$$$$$ on a pistol, but why?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

millerized said:


> I've got a 995 carbine with just under 20K rounds through it. It got a new stock (ATI stock, IIRC) after a 40' fall off a roof (don't ask).


I'm asking.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Usually if folks have a problem with the handguns failure to feed it's the magazine feed ramp that is the culprit. The mags aren't as high quality as higher priced guns, however they can be cleaned up and tuned to function fine if you have problems....yep, I agree that the price can't be beat.
brownegg


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

Ed Norman said:


> I'm asking.


Lets just say 'tactical training'

Or the long answer was I was trying to get a good position on an elusive groundhog infestation in my garden. You couldn't get a good shot to the back of the garden from the ground. As soon as you'd open a door (front, back, side) they'd hear and haul butt out of there. As I was climbing over the peak of the roof, it slipped out of my hand, and slid off the edge. It stayed wrapped in duct tape until 2006, when I found the ATI stock.

I ended up taking the groundhogs THROUGH a screened in window from the second floor. Unfortunately I lost about 40' of string beans before I got them all.

Second on the 'fix the mags' and feedramp. A bit of polishing compound and a felt bob or wheel do wonders to a feed ramp, and the inner lips on a mag can always use a touch of sandpaper or file. I've got 2 15rd mags that the carbine just loves. Bit o' TLC on them brought them out of a trashcan on a local range a few years back.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

See, I knew you had a perfectly reasonable explanation. Does the carbine have sling studs? Sounds like you might could use a sling. 

I have an upstairs window that overlooks the garden and back field and the fox staging area across the road. There is a huge halogen light mounted above the window. The high ground is the place to be.


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

Ed Norman said:


> See, I knew you had a perfectly reasonable explanation. *Does the carbine have sling studs?* Sounds like you might could use a sling.
> 
> I have an upstairs window that overlooks the garden and back field and the fox staging area across the road. There is a huge halogen light mounted above the window. The high ground is the place to be.


Did, just didn't have a sling on it.

Yup, high ground is normally the best....and probably why I have a thing for bell-towers


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

ihuntgsps said:


> Jolly your logic is flawed.
> 
> If one has $120-160 to spend on a gun and are not interested in daily carry/etc. the Hi Point makes sense.
> 
> ...


If they were that wonderful, they'd be military or police issue. They ain't.

They are striker-fired, blow-back operated pistols. The blow-back action increases their reliability, but the massive slide required for the larger calibers makes carrying one an uncomfortable propisition.

They are a bedside gun or a vehicle gun.

OTOH, the first rule of a gunfight, is to have a gun. And hopefully, it's a gun you can shoot well. I'm a firm believer in the Israeli method, which is a modification of Fairbairn's work, and for that you have to have a gun with good balance and pointability, which can be brought into action quickly. There is no second place winner in a gunfight.

I feel those guns that meet the quality/pointability/portability requirements start in that $300-$400 level, and then go up. For $399, you can buy a Sig SP2022. That's a world-class, military level firearm. Get lucky and get a good one, and you might can shoot a 6" group at a hundred yards off the bags. At around that $300 mark is the Taurus Milenium Pro (3rd gen)...they carry pretty well, have Heinie-type sites and the trigger pull is vastly improved over the first two generations. The Taurus Model 82 (a copy of the HB S&W Model 10, but with coil springs) points really well for most people, has the simplicity of a revolver, handles 38spl +P and retails for about $350-ish.

Sure, you can spend more...I've shot custom Novak Hi-powers, Cylionder&Slide reworked Brownings, S&W and Colt custom shop revolvers and pistols, Les Bauer raceguns, Clark's best models and even the only custom AMT custom 45 ever made by Frank Pachmayer.

The choice one needs to make, is what level of performance will satisfy his needs, and at what price. If one is satisfied with a Hi-point and that's what they can afford, I wish them well. I'm willing to work an extra shift or peddle a few things on ebay, to obtain a weapon I feel more comfortable with. 

After all, what's your life worth?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The whole thing started with the search for an American made weapon. We ran across the Hi-point website and were taken by the low prices and the claim of lifetime warranty.

Since I have found Cobra as well to consider. They look like a gun easier to handle, not so heavy. The local gun shop guy said they are of much better quality and are about the same price for the 9's, 45's and .380's.
www.cobrapistols.net


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Look on Gunbroker for police trade ins. The e are some very good firearms with 20 years of police carry and 4 times a year shoots for half of retail.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thats awesome, I will look it up. We did end up buying a couple Rugers last week, but I think we will still look at the others when we get a chance.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I recommend to never buy a used gun without actually seeing it first. Alot of great handguns are striker fired. Don't let that stop you from buying it. My S&W 40 Cal Military and Police is striker fired. It has a very smooth trigger and dead on accurate. 

brownegg


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

If you are looking for an american made carry gun I just got a Ruger LC9. 3.14 in barrel and weighs 17oz. Shoots really well easy to carry and it cost $399. It doesn't have the warrenty of the hi-point but I find it very reliable. I wish the high point had a .22 it would be a cheap rat gun for the barn.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

I have done lots of research into pistols and everything I read and many 'pistol' guys I've talked to all said these guns were junk, so I crossed them off the list of potentials. After reading this forum and finally talking to a few guys that owned one I have put them back on the list. Thank you to everyone for sharing your experince with this pistol. Your information might have saved me from dropping $500-$600 on a pistol.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a friend who owns one and likes it (9mm)...I don't think they're all that ugly with the exception of their .380. I think they're not bad for the price, but I would want to shoot one before I made a purchase. Is there a gun range nearby that would rent one to let you see if you liked it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i was just a a friends house , he had a hipoint 45 , he sold it because he couldn't hunt with it and regrets it , he thought it was great but heavy

a co worker owned a c9 and a carbine , the carbine was picky about mags and the high point mags had thin feed lips so if they were dropped it did sometimes damage them 

the c9 he had was fine with it's mags 

if it's all you can afford then sure go for it 
however if your life depends on it i would step up a bit to a ruger P95 they are right about $300 they are still a bit on the heavy / big side to conceal easily but with a cover garment can be concealed reasonably well. 

it has been said many times that if the military brass hadn't wanted missiles in Italy or something like that the P85 would have been the US army side arm i have never met any one who didn't like their P85 or P89 the P89 was the updated safety generation of the P85 , the P95 is the polymer frame P89 to reduce weight

the ruger P series is one of the only 9MM that can handle a steady diet of +P ammo

I like to be able to field strip a firearm and clean it regularly , many police departments carried the P89 , P90 , or P94 not as many do now but i still see one in a duty belt from time to time 

Massad Ayoob LEO and gun writer or backwoods magazine was a fan of the p90 and carried one 


it depends what your looking for in a gun. what are you looking for ?

if your looking for a concealed carry gun , the Ruger LC9 is my top choice for affordability , quality , size , weight and function.
look at Kholster crescent moon to carry it in


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> My wife has 2 9mm handguns. Both shoot fine but are big and clunky to me.


I have one also, they are a good cheap gun, worth it if your only wanting protection. > Thanks Marc


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Tad said:


> If you are looking for an american made carry gun I just got a Ruger LC9. 3.14 in barrel and weighs 17oz. Shoots really well easy to carry and it cost $399. It doesn't have the warrenty of the hi-point but I find it very reliable. I wish the high point had a .22 it would be a cheap rat gun for the barn.


it doesn't carry a written warranty , true , but Ruger has a good reputation for fixing problems if some thing does break under normal use or comes with an issue , they just prefer to do it at their own discretion.

some people will abuse a gun , just because it has a warranty 

what ever you get , run several boxes of ammo thru it in the days or weeks after purchase , then regular practice after that.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Ruger fixed my 1969 .45 convertible last year-new barrel and ejector housing-FREE-even after telling them I'm using a Bowen 5 shot cyl and HOT handloads....Good company...and if you're not a gun person or don't have the $$$-HiPoints are good...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Rugers are what we ended up getting.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi Point and Springfield have the best customer service I've ever dealt with.
Never dealt with Ruger so I don't know.
Worst customer service hands down is Beretta followed closely by Taurus.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

My son has a Hi Point .40. I have watched him run several magazines thru it about as fast as he can accurately shoot it. No issues at all.

I have shot it, but not enough to get accurate. It dont shoot where I look and that takes a few shells to correct the brain. 

And the above statement about if they were that wonderful the military would use them. Not! Since when does the military buy anything inexpensive?


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

Ask a Vietnam Vet how reliable the m-16 was when first used there.


----------

